# US Yachts? Anyone have one?



## jeknight2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I am a new member, and wanted some input about US Yachts.
A 30 footer just became available for purchase in my area and wondered if anyone was an owner and had anything negative and positive to say about them. Not real familiar with that boat.
Thanks!


----------



## GraemeInCanada (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh man.. you're going to get both sides of the fence real quick I'm sure. Do a search on the subject and you'll see. For the most part you'll get those that think about what kind of boat it is based on whatever, and then you'll get the owners coming in.

I have a US25 and I love it. Great boat. Very well balanced, sails well, lots of space, big cabin with slightly smaller cockpit in comparison to others. I wish I could stand tall in it but I would assume a 30 footer wouldn't have that problem. I would recommend them because they have gotten a bad reputation for some reasoning along the lines that they mimicked the buccaneer or something.. can't remember now. So in turn they are lower in price. Win win for a buyer. 

Get it looked at though, like any boat. Other than that I would say go for it if it's all good.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

jeknight2,

Keep in mind that there isn't a boat out there that isn't loved and hated at the same time and by great people for good reasons. Is it sea worthy? Does is sail seasonably well? Do YOU like it? Will it cost an arm and a leg to restore or repair it? How's the price. If you can answer favorable to those questions, enjoy your new boat!


----------



## jeknight2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Good points - thanks for the input.


----------



## GraemeInCanada (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is link to another thread in the past on the boats: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-review-purchase-forum/35144-us-yacht-25-they-bad-they-say.html


----------



## GraemeInCanada (Jun 17, 2008)

oops, and another one: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-...279-cal25-vs-hunter-25-vs-us-yachts-25-a.html


----------

